# Awesome day on Erie



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Had a chance to get my Dad out fishing today and it was PRICELESS!

Hit the water at 1:00PM and boated 20 fish by 6:30PM 
6 biggest over 10 Lbs. 17 Females and 3 Males.

All on Deep Huskys back 65' at 1.1 MPH EAST of C Can in CLEAN water....easy 3-4' of visibility.

Quite honestly, thanks to the slow reports from others out by B Can this morning I decided to try a different location. Dont be afraid to try the CLEAN water every once in while this time of year!!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Hal, Neat NEAT NEAT!!! We also had a great day, handleing 19 fish. At 11:00 we had 1 and finally found some biters about 1 mile west of C can. Reefs 40 & 50 Huskys 60 & 70' back. **********, green flash & sunspots were reef colors, blue glass minnow, rainbow trout & day old muffin (Erie Outfitters custom) were the Husky colors. Speed was 1.3 to 1.5.Most fish came in water just 1 shade dirtier. Fish were moving towards D can.

Thanks Ryan (AngerManagement) & Crew.


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

Great job guys, I can't wait to get out there!


----------



## jplant (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice report guys! I'm with you Rbud, itching to get out there myself!


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Jim,

Best color for us was Glass BBLGum and Helmet!

Hal


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Very nice. When I grow up(if that ever happens) I want be just like you guys.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

man, that is some pigs. and theres nothin like catchin fish with somebody you love. good fishing.
sherman


----------



## AngerManagment (Jul 10, 2009)

Some really nice grades of fish


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

AngerManagment said:


> Some really nice grades of fish


AM,
What were the numbers on that huge Lady ?

Ron


----------



## Deep Freeze (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice fish and nice pics!


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Awesome guys. If everything goes according to plan I will be in fishing action on Sunday in the new starcraft fishing machine. Can't wait. Great fishing guys. BD

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

now thats how to start the season off right there,thanks for the post and the pics,wish my dad fished,great job guys markfish


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice, way to find your spot. Think I will finally be in action this wknd also. Looking forward to it. Was thinking West Sister area myself just for the h of it. Will try to find that just right water. First time out just hoping to catch one and make sure the boat is in good order. It's been awesome reading all the reports from the guys who were hammerin em all winter and this early spring. Way to go to all of ya. I should have been with ya. Was doing some upgrades to the Ship.


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Markfish, my Dad really doesn't fish either! He has a neck issue and as you know, Erie isn't very kind to anyone with neck or back problems. I needed a flat warm day to get him out there and I'm just very thankful we got on some nice fish. It was the best day of fishing he has ever had.....THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT!


----------



## coopason (Oct 31, 2007)

Jim any luck pulling 700 series rrunner's. You had said you might try a few on your next trip out?
Sundance Awesome Job on getting your father out and GREAT catch. 

see ya Saturday
Coop


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

AngerManagment said:


> Some really nice grades of fish


Some nice fish there Ryan! Glad you guys had a good day.


----------



## noluck (Apr 13, 2004)

first off very nice to be able to get out with your dad and have a good day . 

now sorry, but I see all these photos of pre-spawn females not just yours . WHY would all of you keep all of the females that will keep our sport going. they should have a walleye season that starts after spawn.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Here we go again on the keeping females debate. First until ODNR says you can't then its peference. If you throw them back now, throw them back after they are spawned out too...you take a female out of the system now or later its still one less.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

coopason said:


> Jim any luck pulling 700 series rrunner's. You had said you might try a few on your next trip out?
> Sundance Awesome Job on getting your father out and GREAT catch.
> 
> see ya Saturday
> Coop


Coop, I ran one on the outside the other day for 6 hrs (right color) and the board never moved. So nothin doing yet, but the time will come


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm with you noluck, don't understand it. But it's legal, so be it.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Good job guys, nice fish, I've been so jealous of all these great winter and early spring reports. 

Do I continue to work on my boat sunday or go fishing! I need to get out and slay some pigs with the rest of you guys.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Noluck, Every female in Lake Erie has the potential to grow into into one of those big prespawn females. We have more than enough females to produce all the eggs we need to have great hatches every year. The issue is not enough females or enough eggs or size of the hatch, The real issue is survivability (they call it recruitment). That is the ability of the hatched eggs to grow into young of the year fingerlings.

This is completely dependent upon the weather being such that we have the right things hatching or available through the Spring and Summer for these growing walleyes to eat. If things don't go just right and just in time, we can loose most of the spawn at any given time. 

These larger females have spawned for the last 5 -7 years or more, they have done their part. If the situation was that we did not have sufficient numbers of females to produce enough eggs to have a good hatch, the more important one to release would be the smaller females who had many years of spawning ahead of them.

I know the knee jerk response is, close the spawning season. But in actuality there is no need to (according to those that we pay to tell us). 

Most of the guys fishing now, are guys who are dedicated walleye fishermen. Guys who love the lake and would gladly do whatever it takes to preserve and protect this sport that they have dedicated hundreds if not thousands of hours to over their life. (to say so nothing of the amount of money)

I trust this explanation helps you see where we're coming from. 

Good luck, Jim


----------



## geneo 9 (Apr 18, 2008)

Jim Stedke said:


> Hal, Neat NEAT NEAT!!! We also had a great day, handleing 19 fish. At 11:00 we had 1 and finally found some biters about 1 mile west of C can. Reefs 40 & 50 Huskys 60 & 70' back. **********, green flash & sunspots were reef colors, blue glass minnow, rainbow trout & day old muffin (Erie Outfitters custom) were the Husky colors. Speed was 1.3 to 1.5.Most fish came in water just 1 shade dirtier. Fish were moving towards D can.
> 
> Thanks Ryan (AngerManagement) & Crew.


Just wondering what size Husky's & reef runner's were u using ? cannt wait till April to get boat in the water. Good fishin".


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Deep HJs 12 or 14, & 800s Reef Runners (the deep ones). The 700s are Rip Sticks, etc.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Jim Stedke said:


> Deep HJs 12 or 14, & 800s Reef Runners (the deep ones). The 700s are Rip Sticks, etc.


Jim,
Unable to locate a Deep Husky Jerk, size 14, can you give me some help??
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Buckeye Ron said:


> Jim,
> Unable to locate a Deep Husky Jerk, size 14, can you give me some help??
> Thanks,
> Ron


So such thing Ron DHJ-12 are the ones everyone is running, if guys are running 14's they are shallow lips. 

I like to throw back big fish early in the year mainly because I hate cleaning big fish, PIA if you ask me. I'll take a cooler of 6 and unders all day long over a cooler of trucks, they all taste them same but cleaning the big ones sucks. I'll admit I do like watching big ones swim away as well but have no problem bonking them over the head either 

I do keep some big ones in the fall, usually just one trip maybe two for winter meals but that's it. 

I love going to vermillion in may and tearing up those low 20 inch fish, perfect cleaning eaters or the jig fish of course.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

GREAT JOB always good to see guys catching fish for a reason..FUN !!!! I saw you guys over there...lol and even wasted gas flying out the can..didnt show to many fish?? so i went back to b can...only landed 4 and lost 2 

Good job on not following the crowd...all fish we caught had spawned out...

SO WE KEPT THEM..... 

(this is about a father son moment..not a podium for you to make him feel bad about keeping fish..)


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Buckeye Ron,Kevin's right I was thinkin of the Super Rouges (or maybe Pro Rouges) that are the larger ones. Brain fart.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Jim Stedke said:


> Noluck, Every female in Lake Erie has the potential to grow into into one of those big prespawn females. We have more than enough females to produce all the eggs we need to have great hatches every year. The issue is not enough females or enough eggs or size of the hatch, The real issue is survivability (they call it recruitment). That is the ability of the hatched eggs to grow into young of the year fingerlings.
> 
> This is completely dependent upon the weather being such that we have the right things hatching or available through the Spring and Summer for these growing walleyes to eat. If things don't go just right and just in time, we can loose most of the spawn at any given time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Jim Stedke said:


> Buckeye Ron,Kevin's right I was thinkin of the Super Rouges (or maybe Pro Rouges) that are the larger ones. Brain fart.


thanks to both Kev and Jim

ron


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

Jim Stedke said:


> Hal, Neat NEAT NEAT!!! We also had a great day, handleing 19 fish. At 11:00 we had 1 and finally found some biters about 1 mile west of C can. Reefs 40 & 50 Huskys 60 & 70' back. **********, green flash & sunspots were reef colors, blue glass minnow, rainbow trout & day old muffin (Erie Outfitters custom) were the Husky colors. Speed was 1.3 to 1.5.Most fish came in water just 1 shade dirtier. Fish were moving towards D can.
> 
> Thanks Ryan (AngerManagement) & Crew.


Hey, I heard that the Reel Naughty custom was hot as well!!!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Yea it was goin too but I didn't know what to call it.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I always try to have enough smaller walleye in the freezer from the previous season to see me through the Spring bite. I also enjoy eating crappies and bluegils early in the year. I don't care to clean large female walleye!


With the above being said, I would prefer to have one hundred fifty million eggs deposited on the reefs than 50 million. I see nothing wrong with those on my boat keeping wathever size fish they want but I let it be known that THE CAPTAIN is taking four of the smallest fish (under six pounds) and if all are over six, then the CAPTAIN goes home without any fish and the boat limit is one limit shy. Should the CAPTAIN catch a large female, it is released. That is how I feel even though others might not agree.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

If I were on your boat I would turn em loose. I released 13 On Hets boat because he said if he had caught it.... he'd let her go. 

Everybody has a right to their opinion. 

and thanks for sharing yours.


----------



## coopason (Oct 31, 2007)

Ecandus sorry didn'y mean to hi-jack your thread

Kgone stay home,

Jim I think we'll try a couple of the 700's sat. 

Thanks 

coop


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Hal,
Good job on the fish and what a way to spend with your Dad. Those kinda of days are priceless. Now, you better get your practice in now cause your gonna need it. Start saving up those dollar bills cause your gonna need em (to give to me). LOL


----------



## Deep Freeze (Jul 6, 2011)

I mean no disrespect, but according to the DNR, the larger females are too old to be efficient spawners and their eggs are much less viable. I believe that starts at around age 7. So, in effect, the smaller fish that everybody is talking about keeping are the most effective spawners with the most viable eggs. Just saying...I'm not trying to start a war, but we pay these guys the big bucks to figure things out like that for us. 

Greg


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

oh man...Deep freeze ....someone with an education has spoken....That is actually fact... Another fact is that more eggs are destroyed by those wading in the maumee (WADING ) THAN THOSE OF US KEEPING FISH... the guys walking to fish in the river are destroying more eggs than they are keeping and those of us in a boat???? so if you went wading in the maumee for walleye you just destroyed the amount of eggs 100 anglers in a boat did???? WOW that is fact. (the average angler wading, steps on 100million eggs.)

Hey any way....I am glad you got to fish with yor dad and catch fish...! good memory...I realy hope you got pics..


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

(this is about a father son moment..not a podium for you to make him feel bad about keeping fish..)[/QUOTE]

My thoughts exactly Sady Dog!

Hal, Hope you and dad have many more of those days!!!


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Guys,

Appreciate ALL the comments and even the debate about which fish should be kept. 

My own opinion is that these big girls are nearing the end of their usefull life and have "productively" spawned for many years now. I would rather see everyone through back the 3-7 Lb females that are in their "prime"...which is what we did!

Anyway, this weekend looks to be a GREAT one and I hope that everyone has the opportunity to catch some really nice fish! GO GET THEM.....

Hal >)))))*>


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

A big factor for the recruitment of walleye and their chances of survival is the huge amounts of walleye fry and fingerlings that predators such as perch, white bass, white perch have on the class years of walleye hatches. You can not have a successful garden unless you keep the weeds under control. Devote some of your harvest effort to controlling the the masses of perch, etc. to make a success of a good walleye spawning season.


----------



## Trophy catcher (Feb 25, 2012)

Each female has a million eggs and it only takes a few to restock the lake. I agree what is the difference if u take them now or latter. We should be more involved finding out why Ohio State is not passing laws pertaining to farmers use of fertalizer and manure. They said they would leave it up to the farmers to change their practice,good luck with that. This effects the future of our lake much more than taking a few nice hard earned walleye out of lake Erie.


----------



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

Congrats on a great day of fishing with your dad! Sounds like you guys had a blast, I also wish my dad fished. I am hoping to get him hooked on it this year.

Now, I am not a walleye fisherman and I may be way off here but, Lake Erie is a world class fishery in which there are 40+ milion walleye. These fish reproduce naturally, unlike steelhead whose numbers have to be maintained by a yearly stock. IMHO taking a few females every year will not, even in the long run, hurt this fishery. There are many other threats from man that will cause much more damage to our beloved sport than the legal harvest of females. Just my opinion, we are all entitled to one.

FisherPro


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

FisherPro said:


> Now, I am not a walleye fisherman and I may be way off here but, Lake Erie is a world class fishery in which there are 40+ milion walleye.


The ODNR claims there is between 16-18 million walleyes in Lake Erie.


----------



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry if I had poor info, but my point still stands. I mean 16 million is a lot of fish!

FisherPro


----------



## RODSABENDIN (Feb 27, 2007)

Just hope the weather stays like it has this last week and things should be fine. Then we all can keep what fish we want and not complain about what the nest guy wants too.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

It's not about what others believe in. It's about what you believe in. I do not need meat, there is no reason to keep a fish for food. If any large fish is caught there is no reason to keep it, put it back. I can not keep a 7pd fish or over. I can find no reason to keep it other than to fuel my ego. I have lost all need to fuel my ego. I just try to do what's right. Pictures of stringers full of 10# walleyes hanging on a nail DISGUST me. Sorry, but I don't buy any of your comments to keep them. If a fish lives to be 10 years old or more, that fish is clearly the best of his or her class. I want those genes propagating. It's just my thought, don't try to change it, you can't.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Be careful about those beliefs you hold so dear and true for while you hold them so dear, they might not be so true


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> The ODNR claims there is between 16-18 million walleyes in Lake Erie.


Dang it.....now why did they tell us 20 million at the Capt conference a couple weeks ago?

Do they really know how many there are? I find it doubtful that they can get an accurate count in the first place, but that's just my opinion....it's a pretty big lake.

I'm just praying for a great hatch this spring. Let's hope this wind pattern stays stable for the next few weeks.

Fingers and toes are crossed....

Juls


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Juls, Your info may be a smidge more current than Hets. I know they increased the estimate for the number of 3 yr olds entering the fishery.
Perhaps that accounts for the dif.


----------



## Juls (Apr 12, 2004)

Jim Stedke said:


> Juls, Your info may be a smidge more current than Hets. I know they increased the estimate for the number of 3 yr olds entering the fishery.
> Perhaps that accounts for the dif.


Looks like now they are saying it's up to 25 million....


http://www.cleveland.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2012/03/great_lakes_fishery_commission.html


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

That is a lot of fish!! maybe we should get on the CANADIAN netting (i mean fishing) website and preach to them????


----------

